# Update on Nasty rash...LONG



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I am unsure what to think after this visit with the vet today...

I took him in a few hours ago and while we were waiting I got nasty looks from the techs and comments about "how awful" it is I have to use a prong collar on my dog. (I use it after it was properly fitted by our trainer and I was taught how to use it. I never actually have to make corrections with it, the fact that it is on is enough of a deterent for Max)

After we get into the room, the vet barely looks at Max. She glipsed at the BLOODY sores on his back and legs and said "hot spots". She didn't even look at his underbelly, just felt him and said "hmm, bumps. Thats an allergy to fleas" and then I pointed out his eyes were red and she was like "oh, Huh. I didn't notice". 

I had to tell her he had scratched corneas last time and ask for a dye test, and I also told her we have no fleas, and that he was playing in a giant mudpuddle on Tuesday and that I thought he might have staph, or a bacterial infection.

She looked at me like I was from Mars and explained that I didn't have to have fleas, but if Max just got bit by one at the park that he could have this reaction. She said that explains everything. HotSpots, "Bumps" and the ulcer she found on his right eye after doing the dye test. 

I insisted on some form of antibiotic and she told me "it won't help, but if you want it..." and gave me Clavamox 250mg (2 tablets every 12 hours) 

She also gave me a flea pill (comfortis) and eye goo to put in his eye every 8 hours (neomycin polymyxin) 

What irks me is they asked to take Max in the back to clean his hot spots and I said of course! He came out 15 minutes later with one leg SHAVED TOTALLY BALD and rubbed raw from their "washing".:no:

My total visit cost me $342.98:yuck: and it was less that 45 minutes long. 

I'm sure that was of no help, but I called another vet to get a second opinion. I have to go back to the first vet in 3 days to check up on his eye... I really hate this. I am sure it could be a flea allergy and I am glad we are trying to rule things out, but she didn't even examine my dog, she shaved him without my permission, AND she wouldn't listen to my concerns. 

ALSO, I asked her about a probiotic to add to Max's food and she said they were useless, but wouldn't hurt him so I could buy them if I wanted to. :doh:


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are the pictures...Who is this dog and what has he done with my Maximus??


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

oh my goodness!  Poor Max. Caleb and I are sending him gentle pets and cuddles.

That sucks that the vet was so unhelpful and expensive. I think a second opinion is a great idea.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Bless his heart. I do not think I like tht vet much. She should have been doing a real hands on exam and really looking at his spots, his eyes, etc. I would never let my shadow grace her clinics doorway again.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor baby, That looks so painful. I've been gone for a few days and missed your earlier posts about his rash. I hope your 2nd opinion finds answers for you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh that poor baby! If she believed it was a hot spot did she give a cortisone shot, antibiotics, an antihistamine, and prednisone? My Vet doesn't always give prednisone or an antihistamine, but if she felt it was a hot spot...Hmmm...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh, poor Max!! I hope the medicine that they did give him helps him out.
I think I'd be checking out a different vet also. Feeling comfortable with your vet is so important.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You should definitely find a new vet if you aren't comfortable with this one, but why is it that you think they needed your permission to shave him like that? If they felt that was necessary as part of his treatment, isn't your walking thru the door and asking that he be treated a sort of permission? Just my opinion.

Seeing it up close like that w/o fur, it does look like it could be a severe flea bite reaction. I have a client whose Golden is VERY allergic to fleas... one bite and she's an itchy, scratchy, rashy mess! Poor dogs!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, that hurts just looking


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow I would not tolerate that from my vet.. That is ridiculous...Look at how sad and traumatized he looks.. poor guy!
I have switched 3 vets in 1 1/2 years. I finally found one that I like, they are a bit pricey but they are good.. I really think you should switch vets too.. It cant hurt


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Alohaimee said:


> I am unsure what to think after this visit with the vet today...
> 
> I took him in a few hours ago and while we were waiting I got nasty looks from the techs and comments about "how awful" it is I have to use a prong collar on my dog. (I use it after it was properly fitted by our trainer and I was taught how to use it. I never actually have to make corrections with it, the fact that it is on is enough of a deterent for Max)
> 
> ...


Oh No! I don't even know what to say. I now firmly believe that what my Ziggy has is a staph infection (he's better today). You have seen the pictures and I saw your pictures from your original thread. I swear a couple of your pictures look EXACTLY like the way my puppy's lesions started out.

I feel it's very irresponsible of your vet. I know how hard it is to hear....go to a different vet, but in this case I think that's what you need to do (and bring those pictures you posted in the other thread).

Did this vet even make a slide and look at anything under a scope? Did she perscribe anything for the itchiness? If she didn't I'd be giving benadryl until I could get him back to the vet. The neomycin for the eye is good at least.

How arrogant! I am pissed off for you and you pup. How does she just *know* that it's a flea bite reaction? Maybe there's two different processes going on here? Staph and a flea problem? Exactly what tests did she do? That's a retorical question.

Hang in there and stick to your convictions. Max counts on you to be his advocate. If it doesn't feel right in your gut just remember that your gut is usually right. Is there a derm specialist in your area?

Will be thinking of you. Poor sweet little guy.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Poor thing. I second the "that hurts just looking." Time to find a new vet. What a jerk


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

btw, I don't think clavamox will do anything for whatever skin infection is going on in Max. Another irresponsible move on the part of this vet.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Just one more thing. His poor leg looks like he's got razor burn. That is nothing like what you posted in pictures yesterday! Why on EARTH would they think scrubbing what you showed in pictures yesterday????

I'm sorry. I'm very upset. For some reason I'm taking this more personally because what our dogs have is so similar (minus the hot spots on the back - which very well could be from fleas) - yet the treatments are so different!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep... I'd be hunting down a new vet. It's entirely possible that it was set off by a flea bite or something in contaminated water. The scratching could easily set off the staph infection, as it normally lives even on healthy skin. That is really really sore looking. I'd be much more concerned with the wound than the shave job..... it will grow back & this gives it a chance to "air" and also for you to keep a close eye on it. Poor baby.... and your poor pocketbook.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> You should definitely find a new vet if you aren't comfortable with this one, but why is it that you think they needed your permission to shave him like that? If they felt that was necessary as part of his treatment, isn't your walking thru the door and asking that he be treated a sort of permission? Just my opinion.
> 
> Seeing it up close like that w/o fur, it does look like it could be a severe flea bite reaction. I have a client whose Golden is VERY allergic to fleas... one bite and she's an itchy, scratchy, rashy mess! Poor dogs!


 
I don't think that walking into their clinic asking for treatment is the go ahead to shave my dog!(maybe if it were a less obvious spot, like his belly or groin area I wouldn't care so much?) I'm not upset he is shaved (Hell, he has been entirely bald before). But then why not shave ALL the areas with the open bloody sores? Why just that area? I would have like to known ahead of time that they were going to shave my dog is all I was saying. It was just the icing on the cake in my opinion. Not only would they NOT listen to me, or even exam my dog all the way, they shaved him. Perhaps it isn't a big deal, but we were working hard on getting his new coat growing in, and it was coming in so beautifully..now he has a big bald patch. Boo. I'm disappointed I guess.

I am going back in 3 days for the follow up on his eye, but after that I have found a new vet I plan on seeing. They come with great reviews from a few friends of mine. I actually got to talk to the doctor I will be switching to, a few minutes ago, and she is wonderful!( she has 3 goldens herself) I emailed her pictures of Maximus' rash and eyes etc..and she was giving me some advice and suggestions. 

Max is being a giant baby and took his bed into a corner and is all curled up. I feel so bad for him.  Thanks all, for the concern and advice. 

Aimee


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

GRZ said:


> Just one more thing. His poor leg looks like he's got razor burn. That is nothing like what you posted in pictures yesterday! Why on EARTH would they think scrubbing what you showed in pictures yesterday????
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm very upset. For some reason I'm taking this more personally because what our dogs have is so similar (minus the hot spots on the back - which very well could be from fleas) - yet the treatments are so different!


 
I think it looks like razor burn too. That is NOT AT ALL what his red spots or rash looks like. The poor guy. And No, the vet didn't take any samples, run any tests or perscribe anything like bendryl for his itching or pain. I still have some shampoo from last time that really seems to help and we just did that a bit ago. He is curled up sleeping now, not whinning on the couch, so he must feel a bit better. 

I know my dog, and I know he is hurting and it bugs me that the vet just wouldn't LOOK at him. It's like she knew it all in the first 5 minutes we were in the room.  She didn't explain anything to me, or take the time to really answer my questions. She just shot them down one after the other, then took him back and shaved him. I was so upset, I wanted to cry!

Maybe the new vet will have more insight and run some tests, take some samples etc... I just want to know what is causing this and how to help fix and prevent it from happening again so Max will feel better! I just want a happy, healthy dog! Isn't that what we all want!? 

I sure hope Ziggy gets better soon!!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad to hear you are going somewhere different. Sounds like you might have found one that actually cares this time. Good luck! Hope things heal up soon.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohh,poor baby.It's hurts just to look at him.Give him a big smooge in the head.
I would be going to that vet again,even for follow ups.


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor Max! Hope he is feeling better soon. That looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Oh that poor baby! If she believed it was a hot spot did she give a cortisone shot, antibiotics, an antihistamine, and prednisone? My Vet doesn't always give prednisone or an antihistamine, but if she felt it was a hot spot...Hmmm...


 
No, They didn't. He just got an antibiotic that I had to BEG for. She didn't believe it would help at all, but I insisted. The vet I got a "second opinion" from via email pics and phonecalls said to keep him on the antibiotic and took the time to explain to me about the flea bite, how it causes a reaction how staph is involved etc... Once it was explained, I understood the need for the seperate flea med. The first vet just gave me the impression I had fleas and that was that.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Why go back to this vet at all? The new vet can look at his eye and tell you if it's healing or not. I would not go back to this vet for anything. 

Poor Max, I hope he heals quickly. The sore probably needed to be shaved so it could dry out, but they should have talked to you about it first.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I think the flea diagnosis is way over used by vets. It seems to me that every irritation that cannot be explained by looking at it is attributed to fleas. There are other biting insects in the world, plants that can cause a reaction if sap rubs on skin, and environmental causes like a new shampoo or an insignificant scratch that gets infected when they lick it. The flea response makes me feel like an unfit dog owner. And to have a dog that you've never seen a flea on have that bad of a reaction makes me suspect that one little flea who hopped on at the park, bit him, then hopped off did all of that.

Poor Max, I can almost feel his discomfort by looking at his picture!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would not be going back to that vet at all. Let that new vet handle everything. She does not sound like she really cares anything about him except to fill her wallet up with. And that price just sounds sky high. 
Poor guy and I hope he will feel ok. He does look like he is miserable. That doesnt look like any flea bite more like a razor burn. Good luck and give him a big kiss.


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry that your boy is suffering - changing vet's at this point seems like the right thing to do. At the very least, a steroid along with an antibiotic should have been prescribed. 

Have to also share that if my dog had been shaved without me knowing in advance, I would have been very upset. Walking into any doctor's office does not give a carte blanche agreement to any treatment - they all are optional and since it's a service that you paid for, should have at least been discussed in advance. I have no idea if it was correct medically or not, but a good doctor will partner with their patient whether human, or canine.

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If you're not comfortable with the Vet, then search for another.

Normal treatment for Moist Dermatitis i.e. Hot Spots, is to shave the affected area, clean it to remove the debris, and apply some type of drying agent. On large areas such as the case with your dog, it is sometimes beneficial to prescribe an antibiotic to ward off a secondary infection. 

Hot Spots are most often a self-inflicted problem that if left untreated will spread like wildfire. Flea bites can be a starting point but the dog may react to ants, chiggars, mosquitos or biting flies in the same manner. A pest of one type or another bites the dog and sets of the chain of events that cause the hot spots.

A warm and moist environment is about as bad as it gets for hot spots. The affected area needs to dry out (that's why the area is shaved), and stay dry to facilitate healing.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's what I think about the dog being shaved without Aimee knowing....

I've been though about 6 vets. The last one I found I thought that I finally found the right fit for us. I was wrong.

This time I truly feel absolutely no hesitation in calling or taking my Ziggy to this office. It's a huge office with at least a dozen DVM's who all specialize in something or another - all but two have UC Davis in their educational background. When I initially called about the skin problem we were having I was automatically scheduled to see the derm specialist. Thank goodness.

It is the policy of this animal hospital that the owner of the animal can be, if they choose, present during any and all procedures - except surgery - but can come in during the recovery of anesthesia. They have open visiting hours in their ICU and people are ENCOURAGED to be with their pet at most any hour of the day or night. They expect animal owners to be involved and knowledgeable in the care of their pet. They educate.

I would be SUPREMELY angry if they took my dog and shaved him without thoroughly explaining to me their plan and then making sure I understand it. I would be supremely angry if I experienced what Aimee experienced today. I think I would have walked out.

I believe the vet in this case with Max to be bordering negligent. It's absurd. Would anyone allow a pediatrician to treat you that way when you go in for a problem with a child?


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> The affected area needs to dry out (that's why the area is shaved), and stay dry to facilitate healing.


I understand the whole dry out the hot spot area but do you see _any_ hot spot where Max is shaved??

And besides, the OP said the hot sports were on his back, not his leg.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

GRZ said:


> I understand the whole dry out the hot spot area but do you see _any_ hot spot where Max is shaved??
> 
> And besides, the OP said the hot sports were on his back, not his leg.


The Vet more than likely looked for reddened irritated skin, wherever it was on the dog, because that would be where the dog would start going after next, and shaved it to help break the itching and scratching cycle. 
I don't have a problem with the procedures the Vet followed, but the communication skills with the client aren't the best.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you thought about taking Max to an allergist? My vet is pushing me in that direction. She says they can be very helpful. I haven't tried it yet though. Tell Max that Bailey says she feels for him


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The first picture on the first thread did look like what Lucky got when he had reaction to flea bites. He was given Prednizone and it brought the reaction down almost immediately. I never saw a flea. But it is true that frontline prevented the issue from ever happening again.

I have a caustic vet as well. I like him though and he works to SAVE me money. He is very inexpensive but practical commonsense. But I do have another "backup vet" . The amount of money you spent sounds hugely exstravagant.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I might mention that we just got a prong collar...Lucky loves it and so do we.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

We use frontline plus for fleas, and I have never missed a dose. *sigh* I am not arguing that it was impossible he got bit by a flea. If that may have caused all this, so be it. I am more upset by the lack of communication and obvious hurry to get us in and out. NOTHING was explained to me no matter how much I asked. I felt I was being treated as a dumb, negligent pet owner, when in fact I had to tell the vet to check his eyes and demand she give me the antibiotics.

I am just so overwhelmed and stressed. My poor baby is miserable and the people I take him to, to help him, give him razor burn in a place that needed no shaving. To clarify, these "hot spots" srung up overnight. Max didn't lick, or bite or itch and create them. Tuesday was muddy dog park. Wednesday all was fine until I noticed his rash while grooming in the afternoon, and today he is 100 times worse. The second I saw the rash I put the e-collar on and didn't take it off until we left for the vet at noon today. He never has a chance to itch or scratch at his back or hind legs where those "hotspots" are after I noticed them.

I understand that the treatment for hotspots is shaving and the resons why. (air, washing, meds etc) But I just HATE that they didn't ask me/talk with me about these hotspots and told me they were going to "clean them up" and made his poor leg awful, while neglecting all the other open spots on his back...they were not even touched! He shakes when he stand, he whines when he sits, he cries in his sleep. He is obviously uncomfortable, and all I can do is pet him and love on him and hope he feels better soon.

I wish there was a derm. specialist I could see, and I am hoping this new vet will have a plan of action for us. I hate to see Max so miserable and I hate having to question what my vet is doing and why. This all came on so sudden and I would really like to get to the bottom of it. Be it a staph infection, a flea allergy, a food allergy, and environmental thing...I don't care what it is. I just want to fix it so I can sleep at night knowing my dog is happy and I'd appreciate a little bit of cooperation and understanding from my vet.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Just some updated pictures as well, There is no doubt in my mind this is razor burn. This wasn't even the leg he has the sores on... they shaved the wrong one.:uhoh:


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Also, just to clarify, I have no problem with calling these sores hotspots. If the treatment is to shave, wash and apply a drying agent, then why wasn't it done for the sores on his back and OTHER leg? Why would they look for red skin and decide to shave that? If that is the procedure, then they should have shaved his entire body since all his skin is red and irritated. 

I have a HUGE problem with the procedures they followed (as well as the horrible communication) and intend to file a complaint with pictures and Maximus' vet record. After letting the redness and swelling where they shaved go down, there is nothing there. Only the awful razorburn they left behind doing a "treatment" I didn't give the okay on, in a spot that didn't need to be treated. 

I am saddened that I even have to justify myself in this manner, and really hope nobody would actually condone this behavior from a professional treating their pet.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Poor boy it looks like razor burn to me, he must have sensitive skin and I would be worried about his eyes... he does look miserable .. take him to the new vet as soon as you can.. god luck , hope he is happy and feeling better really quickly.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Poor baby....hope he's feeling better soon!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Get him to the second Vet. Make sure you stress the fact that communication is also part of your disappointment with this Vet as well as treatment or lack of. 

I'm very lucky. I'm not good at ending conversations, but sometimes I have to end them with my two Vets. They take the time to explain everything!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Before you posted, when I saw your second set of pictures my first thought was it looked like carpet burn ... and then you said razor burn. And they shaved the wrong leg? Are you kidding me! 

I would be putting some gold bond powder on that leg. It's very soothing, and cooling. I know if I had something like that on my body, the gold bond is the first thing I'd want to use.

Hope he's better soon. And you too, I'm so sorry you had this experience


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so so sorry for you and your poor boy!!!
How horrible the way you and he were treated!!!!

I'd get back to the "good " vet and force them to get to the bottom of this. Isn't there some kind of pain med to help him also?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You are totally justified in your anger at that vet. That sure looks like razor burn to me, and they shave the wrong leg????? Your poor guy does look miserable, so hopefully the new vet will get to the bottom of this and give appropriate treatment.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

OMG. That is one of the worst cases of clipper burn that I have ever seen!!!!! Yes, a dog who is allergic to the bite of a flea can get flea allergy dermatitis, but this poor dog doesn't present as typical of that. I would be calling that vet IMMEDIATELY and complaining about the severity of the clipper bun. Ask if they did a skin scraping and culture to determine whether Clavamox was the best course of treatment (it is a broad spectrum antibiotic, so likely will be useful - it is used to treat staph, strep, and even E coli). Side effects do include vomiting and diarrhea, and if it were me I would _definately _be giving probiotics, as well.

I would be getting him to another vet, pronto. 
Be assertive - this is YOUR pet.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I know Hawaii isn't a big place, but you might also check to find out if there is a veterinary dermatologist on the island. I feel so bad for Max! He really looks miserable. And I'm totally with you, "clean up the area" and "shave him" are not the same thing. They should have communicated what they were doing. As in any medical procedure, you should be fully informed! There is nothing hotspotty about that leg. While hotspots can grow of their own accord with out licking or scratching, you were very smart to get the cone on Max as soon as you realized there was a problem. 

Good luck with the next vet and know we're sending healing thoughts Max's way...


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Max wasn't given any pain meds, or any kind of spray and no shots, or scraping either.(only the antibiotics I begged for, and the eyegoop, and the flea tablet thingy) I was actually up all night with him. He was crying and whining and wouldn't leave my side. We are both exhausted. I just got off the phone with the new vet and she told me to bring him in anytime I can today. She is going to give him something for his pain and test to make sure the antibiotics he is on, will actually help since they do have nastyish side affects (you sure do know your stuff PointGold! You are a good lady to have around )

Thank you again everybody for the advice and wonderfully kind and helpful words. I could really use the backup and support. I'm a bit overwhlemed as I am handling this all on my own over here. *sigh*

Added: Also, this new vet said that today all the test they run and medications they give me are of minimal charge. She said she just wants to help Max, and feels horrible that he has been through all this! I would gladly pay her full price and a half if she as as awesome in person as she is via e-mail and phone!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Poor guy... that definitely looks like razor burn and I'm sure that doesn't feel good. Good luck at the new vet's office today... nothing like a vet you like and trust. And you should definitely send the pictures to the other vet's office and complain to the manager or owner or whoever.. that is NOT ok.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Poor Max and poor you!! I'm so sorry you were both treated so shabbily - his poor leg looks like he was burned by the clippers. 

Sophie was born and raised in Hawaii (we moved here five years ago) and we had a wonderful vet there. She moved her practice to the UH area, and took on a partner. Not sure of the name of the practice, but her name is Shelby Goo. She saw my Sophie and I through some rough patches and Sophie's best buddy (who is now 9) has seen Shelby for her entire life. She really is a great vet and person... Just some information in case you're interested.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I had a surgeon work on my dog that I could not stand because he wouldn't listen. We found a new surgeon we like much better. We must advocate for our furry friends, because they cannot do it for themselves. Just curious, What are the names of the two vets? The new vet sounds like she'll get to the bottom of things, yay! Poor max. I feel for you too! It is so hard to see your baby suffer and not be able to help  . I am very interested in the outcome. Please keep us posted


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so glad to read that others also think this leg is pretty severely razor (or clipper) burned.

I came back to check this thread this morning and had to get up and walk away from my computer. It makes me so angry. I no longer think this vet is bordering on negligence, I am positive that she was negligent and if it were me, I would follow up on it with the Better Business Bureau and the licensing body for vets (that's me though, I tend to get _really_ angry with stuff like this).

I think Max needs a cephalosporin...maybe keflex (cephalexin). It's inexpensive and it seems like it would be so much more appropriate for skin. I think the Gold Bond is an excellent idea for the razor burn. I would think an antihistamine along with an omega complex (the omega is synergistic with the antihistamine - they enhance each other) would be a good idea as well. And then of course like PG said, a probiotic (you will definitely need this as it is my suspicion that Max will be on antibiotics for a while and the stress of this whole thing on Max will definitely further suppress his immune system).

But what do I know? Just that anything must be better than the treatment poor Max got yesterday.

Please, please keep us updated. Sadly, this is an unfortunate but important learning experience for all of us.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd rather not post their names, if that's ok. I am very upset with her and the way I was treated but I don't feel that posting her name will help Max at all. The new vet runs the Haiku Vet clinic in Kaneohe. She seems wonderful and I can't wait to meet her in person. 

Thanks Diana for the vet info. I will surely look into her as well.:wave:

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

GRZ said:


> I'm so glad to read that others also think this leg is pretty severely razor (or clipper) burned.
> 
> I came back to check this thread this morning and had to get up and walk away from my computer. It makes me so angry. I no longer think this vet is bordering on negligence, I am positive that she was negligent and if it were me, I would follow up on it with the Better Business Bureau and the licensing body for vets (that's me though, I tend to get _really_ angry with stuff like this).
> 
> ...


 
I've got Max on a probiotic, and Omega complex. After you (and Sharlin) both mentioned how much it will help I ran right out and picked some up yesterday morning. He has had Benedryl for now and I'm making a call to the new vet to make sure I can still give him his antibiotics. I didn't have goldbond, but the vet told me to mix baby benedryl with water and spray it on the rash and it will help. I noticed Max stoped squirming after I did that so it must have helped a bit!

I have already gotten the ball rolling to file a complaint with the clinic supervisor as well as the BBB. I have Max's vet record and all the pictures I have posted.

Thanks again for all the advice and help everyone> Iwould have been lost without the tips and support!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Can I give you a little advice about your appointment today.....

Even with as rightfully angry as you are with the first vet, try not to walk in and trash talk her to the second vet. Give ALL the facts to the vet today and let her come to her own conclusions. Like it or not they are both vets and just like any doctor they will not participate in anything that confirms to a patient that one of their collegues did something negligent or wrong. Kind of like a "Good Ole Boys (Girls) Club" thing. Your dissapointment will be very apparent and is apparent by seeking a new vet.

You want the best possible care for Max. You don't want this vet thinking if you trash talk the first vet, you could also possibly trash talk her if you don't get what you want.

I'm not saying don't speak up, but keep it focused on Max.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GRZ said:


> Can I give you a little advice about your appointment today.....
> 
> Even with as rightfully angry as you are with the first vet, try not to walk in and trash talk her to the second vet. Give ALL the facts to the vet today and let her come to her own conclusions. Like it or not they are both vets and just like any doctor they will not participate in anything that confirms to a patient that one of their collegues did something negligent or wrong. Kind of like a "Good Ole Boys (Girls) Club" thing. Your dissapointment will be very apparent and is apparent by seeking a new vet.
> 
> ...


 
Very true, being assertive as his advocate doesn't mean being rude, or "trash talking", which I doubt is Aimee's style, anyway. She is now armed with good information, and good questions.She has every right to ask them and to expect answers. Remember, the veterinarian is for all intents and purposes our employee. The bottom line is that our pets deserve the best care possible.


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Your poor little baby..I would definately go to a different vet.  I've always wondered why such un-caring people get into the field of health/animal care.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you GRZ and PG. I would never in my right mind consider trash talking anyone! That only makes me appear immature and petty. I am upset, but I do understand that the first vet was giving me her opinion. I didn't agree so I switched vets. The new vet understands I am upset and just wants to help my poor sick miserable baby. She LISTENS to me (and I even started to cry, way to make a first impression. :doh and she told me she understood I was upset and that Max was in pain and she will do everything she can to help him and ease my mind. 


An Update on Max: We were up all night with him crying in pain.I had to give a medicated bath and blowdry at 1 am. Large clumps of his fur on his back started falling out and the sores were oozing clear fluid. He seems to be doing better on the bendryl and antibiotics, probitoics and omega complex. He isn't laying on the sofa crying out anymore so that's an improvement right?


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry that poor baby I hope the rash gets better soon it makes me so sad


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

He is actually walking around the house trying to play with Leonidas right this second! He gets pooped out and goes to his bed for a quick rest then comes right back. He must be feeling a bit better with all that stuff he is taking!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience and I wouldn't go back. 

Regarding the shaving, it looks like he was shaved where the skin was irritated. This is typical for the treatment of hot spots as it helps the wound heal. I know it's a large area that was shaved but it appears the irritated skin is within the area they shaved. I hope he gets better soon and you have better luck with another vet.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

The appointment for today got pushed to Monday. I did have an over the phone "consult" with more e-mailed pictures and whatnot this morning to update the new vet on Max. I totally forgot I had a "job" today. (It's prom night, and this family booked me weeks ago to shoot their daughter and her friends getting ready and leaving.)

I felt confident enough in the new vets go ahead to push the appointment to Monday. She said the antibiotics could take until then to really show a visible improvement in his skin, and she can also check his eyes then as well. I may have to take little Leo in too. He has one little scab on his back,(just one!! I scoured his entire body with a comb, searching!) and now I am kind of worried. I'm hoping it is just a fluke, but I'd rather take him in too and make sure. 

Thanks again everyone. =)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad the new vet is so pro-active on getting him well and finding out what is wrong. Hopefully once the antibiotics kick in he will be feeling better and on the road to recovery. Good luck on Monday and tonight taking prom pictures.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so glad that the vet is communicating with you and you got some confidence back in Max's care. Hopefully tonight will be a more restful night for all of you.

Keeping my fingers crossed for the little one. Good idea to take him in. Ziggy's scabs are flaking away like crazy. I feel like I'm forever picking them out of his coat. No new spots though, thank goodness. He is shaking his head a bit today - the vet knows. I have never had any problems with his ears, not even with this infection. His ears smell like their old sweet selves! The vet said that ears could itch no matter where the infection is. Weird.

It can only get better, right!

All the best.....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

what state are you in? I'm sure someone might be able to recommend a vet as well? Your poor guy. Did they check for mange? or mites? I know Noah had a little rash for awhile they thought was a hot spot...but they checked for everything to make sure. 

I'm so mad for you. He looks so sad, and sore.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm in Hawaii. A few people have suggested some vets, but I have found one I really like so far. We are going to meet her tomorrow at 11 for a recheck on his eyes and she is gonna take a look at his skin ans we will go from there. 

His scabs are not anyworse, but they don't look any better to me either. His eyes look just as awful as before, and he is just sad in that cone. The poor guy just lays around and cries. He does try to play, but without much luck. I really hope this vet will check for as many things as she can and maybe give him something for the pain he is very obviously in. 

Little Leonidas is being such a champ about all this. He doesn't even antagonize Max like normal. He just cuddles up next to him and sleeps. It brings tears to my eyes everytime I see it. These dogs have such good souls, it's a wonder everyone doesn't have one! 

Thanks again for all the help and I will keep you updated!

I's so glad to hear Ziggy is doing better!! That's wonderful!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Just saw this and am so sorry your poor Max is feeling so bad. It just hurts looking at the pictures. You know he has to be miserable. I hope you get some good answers tomorrow and Max starts feeling better very soon. When Megs so miserable with skin issues last summer the only thing I could put on her skin that seemed to feel good to her was baby diaper rash cream. I used one called Triple Paste, but only with the cone on so she couldn't lick the spot. It's mostly zinc oxide and you wouldn't want him to consume any. The spray anti-itch stuff are alcohol based and it just set her on fire!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck with the vet visit tomorrow. Hopefully she will have some good answers for you about Maximus's issues. That is a good idea about the cream for his rash. Give him a big hug for being so brave.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

If you're talking about the rash on his leg that was shaven, I would'nt put any thick creams on that. If our suspicions are correct and that is clipper burn probably the best thing would be to use aloe gel. Those thick creams are meant to keep moisture (and basically air) out. If anything, I'd use the aloe, a triple antibiotic ointment (a very thin layer) or an ointment with silver nitrate in it. Periodic cool damp compresses with clean cloths would probably feel heavenly.

That's my two cents...


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I sure hope Max will start feeling better after your Vet visit tomorrow. Poor sweet guy, he is being so brave through all this, but it is heart breaking I know to see him so miserable. I will be praying they will find answers to correct the problems. Please give him an extra hug from all of us here at our house. I am so sorry he is so sad and crying. That breaks my heart for him.:no:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope the new vet helps Max. His pictures make me sad so I can just imagine how you feel.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Alohaimee said:


> Also, just to clarify, I have no problem with calling these sores hotspots. If the treatment is to shave, wash and apply a drying agent, then why wasn't it done for the sores on his back and OTHER leg? Why would they look for red skin and decide to shave that? If that is the procedure, then they should have shaved his entire body since all his skin is red and irritated.
> 
> I have a HUGE problem with the procedures they followed (as well as the horrible communication) and intend to file a complaint with pictures and Maximus' vet record. After letting the redness and swelling where they shaved go down, there is nothing there. Only the awful razorburn they left behind doing a "treatment" I didn't give the okay on, in a spot that didn't need to be treated.
> 
> I am saddened that I even have to justify myself in this manner, and really hope nobody would actually condone this behavior from a professional treating their pet.


You definitely don't have to justify yourself to us. I think everyone here totally agrees this vet and the techs did the wrong thing, and Max was not treated right nor did he receive the proper medical care.

You are correct that the redness in the shaved areas is razor burn. They didn't know what the heck they were doing! Poor Max. He looks like his eye is still very painful, which may be what the whining and shaking is about. A painful eye injury is miserable.

I hope the new vet does better!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Alrighty! We saw the "new vet" who is now for sure our only vet and got some great info. Maximus does in fact have a bacterial/staph infection (proven by a simple skin scraping and viewed under a microscope). The shaved leg was indeed free of sores or infection and now the only issue is severe razor burn (remedied with aloe lotion). 

He is still on the antibiotics but was also give some steriod injections and a new shampoo to use in combination with the maleseb. He is also on the probiotics and Omega complex.  

To help figure out why this happens (other than the obvious mud puddle incident) the vet took blood to run a full blood panel, including all the possible allergy tests she can do! In a few weeks will will know what Max is allergic to and should be able to help it with a series of shots. For now, the probitocs should help rebuild his immune system and the Omegas and shampoos will help his super dry/itchy skin. 

His eye is still pretty nasty, but we will just continue on with the neo-poly-bac for another few weeks and recheck. 

Thanks for all the support and well wishes everyone! Max is doing fantastic after the steroid shots and is a bit more like his old self. Hopefully I can get him to eat a bit more though. He dropped about 6 pounds through this whole ordeal.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm just reading this thread for the first time, I'm so happy your new vet has been able to help Max, he looked so sad in the pictures. You must be so relieved to have some answers. Your new vet sounds wonderful. I'll be keeping Max in my thoughts, and hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news that Max is with a great new vet. Thank goodness he can now get on the road to recovery and playing with his little brother. Give him a big hug and kiss from his buddies on the mainland.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry, I am just reading this thread for the first time. I am so sorry Max had to go thru all the pain and agony! I am so happy to hear you found a good vet and Max is on the way to Recovery! :0)


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

That is awesome news! Good for you and Max. What a relief. The aloe gel must feel soothing I would imagine.

Mine went back to the vet today with increased itching. The staph infection is healing nicely (no new lesions). Vet put him on a short trial of prednisone (8 days, start tapering on the 3 day). If this doesn't stop the itching 100% by Wednesday, he's going to give the scabies med. If all of that doesn't work, then it's off to a more complex rule-out game. He is highly suspicious that Ziggy is allergic to inhaled (dust mites, pollen) He only charged me for the meds today ($18). I was very happy about that!

Anyway, I'm so happy for you! Hurray!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks! I can't wait to see what the blood work comes back as... I am really curious to see what he is so allergic to!
I'm sorry to hear Ziggy is having a rough time! At least the sores are not coming anymore!! I gave Max a bath with his new shampoo and within an hour the sores started flaking off! Some are still bloody, but most are just falling right out! I am so glad!! The steroids sure did magic for my baby!! He is sleeping on the couch now, but he seems so much happier. We played a good long (much needed) game of fetch and he looked like he was just in heaven! Thank you again for all your help!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh how frustrating. You can literally see the clipper marks on his skin in those pictures. This is so infuriating to me. I work for a vet and we would NEVER shave a dog like that without explaining what we were doing to the client first, defnitiely a HUGE shock to the system if not. Glad that you reported it and complained. Glad to hear the new vet has everything under control and sounds like she knows what she's doing.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah for Max. Allergies can be so frustrating, glad you have things under control.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Glad the new vet got to the bottom of he problem and Max is doing better.
How is he now? I hope he is drastically improved for both your sakes!


----------

